# Upgrading an hp a1600n



## johnnyboy23 (Oct 27, 2010)

I had my Uncle take a look at my new htcp/gaming rig that I recently built with the help from the awesome forumers here ( kudos to you guys!) and now is encouraged to do a little upgrade on his HP Media Center a1600n 

He has 1gig memory, decent gpu and a stock 300w psu. He does lots of photo rendering and video editing and some gaming and he says it gets a bit slow choppy after a while using photoshop and his misc media softwares. 

I was looking on upgrading the psu to a 520w SeaSonic HIS hd 4670 and G.Skill Ripjaw 4gigs (2x2gig sticks) 

Grand total = $184.33

Is everything compatible? Any bottle-necking?

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The main thing to watch with OEM PC's, is the hardware sizes (ie: physical sizes). OEM PC's do not always use standard sized parts, so standard replacements won't always work.

Based on the specs, your RAM choice won't work. The spec sheet states max 4GB (4 x 1 GB). And depending on his OS, 2GB will likely be sufficient and it will be a noticeable improvement over what he is currently using.


----------



## johnnyboy23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah I see.. I was worried about that. Is it common for most oem pc's? 

About the ram, how about this?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Nope. You need to look for DDR2 (preferably DDR2 800) memory. DDR3 will not physically fit the slot.


----------



## 93til (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh my bad I didn't pay attention to the ddr types. How about his? 

Will 2gb sticks fit the slot?


----------



## 93til (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow I'm so fail.. I keep forgetting to log out of my Brother's forum account.


----------

